# Ventrilo in Crontab



## thekillerlord (23. April 2004)

Hi, könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich die Datei richtig gebaut habe?

Hier ist sie:

#!/bin/sh
# This is the crontab script for Ventrilo.
#
# Please change the following path to your Ventrilo-directory.

VENTRILOPATH=/home/thekillerlord/ventrilo

# the rest should be kept as is

if test -r $VENTRILOPATH/ventrilo_srv.pid; then
    VENTRILOPID=$(cat $VENTRILOPATH/ventrilo_srv.pid)
    if $(kill -CHLD $VENTRILOPID >/dev/null 2>&1)
    then
        exit 0
    fi
fi
cd $VENTRILOPATH
./ventrilo_srv &>/dev/null


----------

